# WooHoo finally got my dream car!!!



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

i know yall prolly dont care but i just wanted to say i finally got my dream car. i bought a 93 240sx SE in MINT (yes mint) condition for only 3k. im lovin it. now all i need is my rb25 (after complete suspension overhaul). lol plz dont think im part of the "i wanna drift" phase. ive been dreamin of this car for well over 2 yrs. but i had to hold my self over so i got a 98 grand prix GTP. love the oodles of torque. i mean cmon a s/c v6 pushing 300hp and 340tq. in a family sedan. great sleeper. (no it wasnt stock) still have it but im builin the 240 now woohoo


----------



## nismo18 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thats kool man. Yea I just got mine this weekend for 500 plus a safc. 
The car has no motor or transmission but I dont need it anyway.
Its a 90 240sx. Now Im just gonna start saving up for the motor.


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

lol yeah i know how that goes. always need more money


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

lol ur dream car is a 240sx? wow kindof crappy dream...


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i got my dream car, and atleast its a real sports car(check it in my sig). n e wayz, nice nice, but y get an RB25...


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

Y not? rb25 is a good motor, is it not. puts out decent power right? and yes a 240 is one of my dream cars. i have a habit of not have any dream cars that i cant possibly have one day. even though i like the (brain dead so i spell sruff wrong) ferrari marranello i dont call it a dream car cuz i xcant ever have it.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru that Ferrari is a bad ass machine and looks so nice... too bad it cost so much


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i'd rather buy a porsche gt2


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

porsche... isn't that wut old people drive when they retire?


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

Them or little rich girls.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

u trying to tell us somethign jeong  

jeong>>>> :fluffy: ????


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no no. porsches are great, old people drive caddies, lincolns, mercurys...trust me....i gotta deal with the old fuckers everyday at the car wash.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

Well right now I want a damn coupe s13, but The GT2 is my dream car in metalic silver gunmetal looking color someday ill have that or my damn coupe


----------

